# H4H  Bearwood Lakes hole sponsorship



## richart (Aug 20, 2020)

Looking for generous forumers to sponsor a hole at Bearwood Lakes for Help For Heroes. Minimum hole donation £20, but if you want to donate more feel free ! Hopefully we can get sponsors for all 18 holes, and the putting green and practice ground. Imaging Homer would be interested in the later one !!!

The two starting holes, 1st and 10th will go to the highest sponsorship donations.

Post on this thread if you would like to sponsor a hole, and how much. Payments can be made directly to the justgiving site in my signature. As you are not receiving anything for your donation I understand you can claim gift aid. PM me if you have any queries.

Cheers 
Rich


----------



## Old Skier (Aug 21, 2020)

richart said:



			Looking for generous forumers to sponsor a hole at Bearwood Lakes for Help For Heroes. Minimum hole donation £20, but if you want to donate more feel free ! Hopefully we can get sponsors for all 18 holes, and the putting green and practice ground. Imaging Homer would be interested in the later one !!!

The two starting holes, 1st and 10th will go to the highest sponsorship donations.

Post on this thread if you would like to sponsor a hole, and how much. Payments can be made directly to the justgiving site in my signature. As you are not receiving anything for your donation I understand you can claim gift aid. PM me if you have any queries.

Cheers
Rich
		
Click to expand...

Hole 3 £20 3 RTR


----------



## Fish (Aug 21, 2020)

1st £50 (RMH Same Day Couriers)


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 21, 2020)

any hole £20 in the name of KR Saws Ltd. 

Thank you


----------



## richart (Sep 1, 2020)

Bigfoot (Mark) unfortunately can not play on the day, but he has very generously donated his golf and food money to the charity. His donation will mean he can sponsor the 10th (starting hole) and will be at the day in name if not in person.

Cheers Mark, very generous.

1st RMH Same Day Couriers
3rd Old Skier
8th KR Saws Ltd
9th Richart
10th Bigfoot
18th Bells Solicitors

Putting Green Yates and Co Accountants

Plenty of holes still available, and big thanks to those that have already sponsored the day. 👍


----------



## richart (Sep 2, 2020)

Rumour has it we have a bid of £150 for the first hole, and a definite bid of £85 for the 10th.

Fantastic support. 👍


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2020)

Rumour turned to fact, and we have  now had a payment of £160 for the first tee. Sorry Fishy you have been out bid !

Big thanks to all those that have contributed to this great sum. 👍


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2020)

1st GM WhatsApp £160 paid
3rd Old Skier 3 RTR £20 paid
8th KR Saws £20
9th Richart £20
10th Bigfoot £85 paid
13th AnotherDouble £30 paid
18th Bells Solicitors 

Putting Green Lee Yates Accountants

Plenty of holes still available. (Fish £50 bid for first hole)


----------



## Traminator (Sep 3, 2020)

Forumers:
I'd like to suggest that any of us randoms not already donating either privately or via the WhatsApp group get together and jointly sponsor a hole. 
The 14th, picture below from the club's flyover video, looks stunning, so let's go for that one. 
I'll start off with £20, feel free to add any amount you wish and let's see how much we can do. 

GM Forumers 14th hole.


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2020)

richart said:



			1st GM WhatsApp £160 paid
3rd Old Skier 3 RTR £20 paid
8th KR Saws £20 paid
9th Richart £20
10th Bigfoot £85 paid
13th AnotherDouble £30 paid
18th Bells Solicitors

Putting Green Lee Yates Accountants

Plenty of holes still available. (Fish £50 bid for first hole)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Forumers:
I'd like to suggest that any of us randoms not already donating either privately or via the WhatsApp group get together and jointly sponsor a hole.
The 14th, picture below from the club's flyover video, looks stunning, so let's go for that one.
I'll start off with £20, feel free to add any amount you wish and let's see how much we can do.

GM Forumers 14th hole.
View attachment 32248

Click to expand...

I'll match ya with £20. 👍🏻


----------



## Dando (Sep 3, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I'll match ya with £20. 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I’ll gladly add £20 to the pot


----------



## Fish (Sep 3, 2020)

What’s this WhatsApp group?


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2020)

Fish said:



			What’s this WhatsApp group?
		
Click to expand...

It is the one Slasher set up from memory. Think you were on it at one time ? All mates of Rick, sponsoring the hole in his name.

Fanatastic support, shame they will not let me join. 😂


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2020)

richart said:



			It is the one Slasher set up from memory. Think you were on it at one time ? All mates of Rick, sponsoring the hole in his name.

Fanatastic support, shame they will not let me join. 😂
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you will be allowed to join when you upgrade from one of these


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 6, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I'm sure you will be allowed to join when you upgrade from one of these

View attachment 32285

Click to expand...

And the two tee start this year means you can't be penalised with a long walk on the day for your cheek.


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			And the two tee start this year means you can't be penalised with a long walk on the day for your cheek. 

Click to expand...

True, but you could get an interesting draw. Need a couple of delicate flowers to play with StuC 😬


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2020)

I’ll sponsor the 16th Rich.


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I’ll sponsor the 16th Rich.

Click to expand...

That is great Paul. Many thanks for your continued support.


----------



## richart (Sep 9, 2020)

richart said:



			1st GM WhatsApp £160 paid
2nd
3rd Old Skier 3 RTR £20 paid
4th
5th
6th Stuart_C £20
7th
8th KR Saws £20 paid
9th Richart £20
10th Bigfoot £85 paid
11th
12th
13th AnotherDouble £30 paid
14th GM Forummers £60 so far
15th
16th PaulDJ42 £25 Paid
17th
18th Bells Solicitors £50 paid

Putting Green Lee Yates Accountants £50

Plenty of holes still available. (Fish £50 bid for first hole)
		
Click to expand...

Still plenty of holes still available, or you can add to the 14th hole which is a group hole on behave of the forum.

Fanastic support so far.


----------



## Traminator (Sep 9, 2020)

Any forumers are welcome to join us with any amount on the 14th,the more the merrier. 
Even if you're not playing but wish to throw in a few quid it's all welcome.


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2020)

If you have sponsored a hole, and want a personal message on your board let me know by pm. Working on them this week, so get back to me asap.

Still some lovely holes needing a sponsor. Starting at just £20.


----------



## Traminator (Sep 14, 2020)

richart said:



			If you have sponsored a hole, and want a personal message on your board let me know by pm. Working on them this week, so get back to me asap.

Still some lovely holes needing a sponsor. Starting at just £20.

Click to expand...




"DON'T SHANK IT" 😎


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 14, 2020)

Rich, I'll sponsor a hole

Stick me down for #6 and I'll make the payment this evening. Cheers


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Rich, I'll sponsor a hole

Stick me down for #6 and I'll make the payment this evening. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Stu, much appreciated.


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2020)

1st GM WhatsApp £160 paid
2nd Old Skier 2 RTR £20 paid
3rd Old Skier 3 RTR £20 paid
4th
5th Cake £20 paid
6th Stuart_C £40 paid
7th Fundy £20 paid
8th KR Saws £20 paid
9th Richart £20
10th Bigfoot £85 paid
11th Kaz £20 paid
12th Fish £20 paid
13th AnotherDouble £30 paid
14th GM Forummers £80 paid 
15th
16th PaulDJ42 £25 Paid
17th 
18th Bells Solicitors £50 paid

Putting Green Lee Yates Accountants £50


----------



## fundy (Sep 14, 2020)

Pop me down for the 7th Rich, will pop a donation on


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 14, 2020)

richart said:



			1st GM WhatsApp £160 paid
2nd
3rd Old Skier 3 RTR £20 paid
4th
5th
6th Stuart_C £20
7th
8th KR Saws £20 paid
9th Richart £20
10th Bigfoot £85 paid
11th
12th
13th AnotherDouble £30 paid
14th GM Forummers £60 so far
15th
16th PaulDJ42 £25 Paid
17th
18th Bells Solicitors £50 paid

Putting Green Lee Yates Accountants £50

Plenty of holes still available. (Fish £50 bid for first hole)
		
Click to expand...

Just paid Rich👍🏻


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			Pop me down for the 7th Rich, will pop a donation on
		
Click to expand...

Good man, much appreciated. 👍


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Just paid Rich👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Stu. 👍


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 15, 2020)

If #2 is still available @richart ill have it for 2 RTR seeing as my old man was in it and kicked off when I joined 3


----------



## richart (Sep 15, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			If #2 is still available @richart ill have it for 2 RTR seeing as my old man was in it and kicked off when I joined 3 

Click to expand...

That is brilliant Jeff. Great support as always.

Perhaps you could pm me with any message you would like on your sponsors boards ?


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 15, 2020)

Done


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2020)

Sponsorship boards being prepared tomorrow, so any last minute sponsors ? You can either sponsor an individual hole, or join Traminator on hole 14.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 16, 2020)

in order to add a few more pennies, a suggestion may be a donation per ball that is given to the lake gods (and the new mud pit that will be a lake in 10 weeks on 18)! Maybe £5 per ball??


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I see H4H report funding down by a third due to the pandemic, with obvious consequences.

Pop me down for #11 Rich if it's still available. Do I just donate on your link?
		
Click to expand...

Just been reading that myself Karen. 

11th hole is still available.

Yes the link in my signature.

Many thanks for the support


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			in order to add a few more pennies, a suggestion may be a donation per ball that is given to the lake gods (and the new mud pit that will be a lake in 10 weeks on 18)! Maybe £5 per ball??
		
Click to expand...

Think that is a bit steep Paul. 

Perhaps £1 per trip to the water, to be paid into the H4H bucket at the end of the round.


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Paid 

Click to expand...

Cheers Karen, much appreciated.


----------



## fundy (Sep 16, 2020)

Shouldve said I paid the £20 for mine too Rich, seems to have gone on as anonymous for some reason


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			Shouldve said I paid the £20 for mine too Rich, seems to have gone on as anonymous for some reason 

Click to expand...

Don’t worry Steve, I knew it was your donation.


----------



## Cake (Sep 16, 2020)

richart said:



			Sponsorship boards being prepared tomorrow, so any last minute sponsors ? You can either sponsor an individual hole, or join Traminator on hole 14.

Click to expand...

Rich - put me down for the 5th please.  Will PM you with a message 👍


----------



## Traminator (Sep 17, 2020)

Paid my 20.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 17, 2020)

£20 sent Rich.


----------



## Cake (Sep 17, 2020)

Paid


----------



## Fish (Sep 17, 2020)

I’ll take the 17th if it’s still free.


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’ll take the 17th if it’s still free.
		
Click to expand...

Sure is Robin.

Will you be bringing your own board, or would you like us to make one up for you ?


----------



## Fish (Sep 17, 2020)

richart said:



			Sure is Robin.

Will you be bringing your own board, or would you like us to make one up for you ?
		
Click to expand...

I would have brought my own pop-ups but with not being there all day I can’t retrieve them.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 17, 2020)

£20 added to the 14th.


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2020)

Fish said:



			I would have brought my own pop-ups but with not being there all day I can’t retrieve them.
		
Click to expand...

I will get Vicky to do one for you.


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Paid my 20.
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			£20 sent Rich.
		
Click to expand...




Rlburnside said:



			£20 added to the 14th.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers guys. Really appreciate the support. Have a feeling there may be a bit of swearing after the tee shots on 14 !


----------



## Dando (Sep 17, 2020)

richart said:



			Cheers guys. Really appreciate the support. Have a feeling there may be a bit of swearing after the tee shots on 14 !

Click to expand...

You must be thinking of another group of golfers!


----------



## Traminator (Sep 17, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			£20 added to the 14th.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for joining us 🙂. 

That's £80, if we could make it up to 100 that would be great.


----------



## Dando (Sep 17, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Thanks for joining us 🙂.

That's £80, if we could make it up to 100 that would be great.
		
Click to expand...

£20 paid


----------



## Fish (Sep 17, 2020)

Paid for the 12th.


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2020)

1st GM WhatsApp £160 paid
2nd Old Skier 2 RTR £20 paid
3rd Old Skier 3 RTR £20 paid
4th RMH Same Day Couriers (Coventry) £20
5th Cake £20 paid
6th Stuart_C £40 paid
7th Fundy £20 paid
8th KR Saws £20 paid
9th Richart £20
10th Bigfoot £85 paid
11th Kaz £20 paid
12th Fish £20 paid
13th AnotherDouble £30 paid
14th GM Forummers £110 paid
15th Grumpyjock £30 Paid
16th PaulDJ42 £25 Paid
17th GG26 £20 paid
18th Bells Solicitors £50 paid

Putting Green Lee Yates Accountants £50

*ALL HOLES NOW SPONSORED. Brilliant support.*


----------



## Fish (Sep 17, 2020)

Do the 12th in my personal name and the 4th in my business, so I have one on each nine.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 19, 2020)

Can you put me down for the 15th shortest drive.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 19, 2020)

donation sent to h4h.


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2020)

grumpyjock said:



			donation sent to h4h.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks for you fantastic support as always Chris. 15th is yours. 👍


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2020)

Just one hole left, 17th. Would be great to have a full house, so any generous forumer fancy it ?


----------



## GG26 (Sep 19, 2020)

I’ll donate £20 for the 17th.


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2020)

GG26 said:



			I’ll donate £20 for the 17th.
		
Click to expand...

That is great Mike. Thanks for the support. 👍


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2020)

Fade and Die has very kindly donated £30 to join the other GM forumers sponsoring the 14th. This hole has now raised £110 which is brilliant.


----------



## Traminator (Sep 19, 2020)

Thanks for joining us fadeanddie 👍

Any other readers, 55 more quid and we're the highest total 😉, all welcome, the more the merrier 🙂.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 19, 2020)

Will work on my old man tomorrow.


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 20, 2020)

Bit late to the party but I've added another £30 to the total


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2020)

That is fantastic Andy. Really appreciate the support. GM forumers have now raised £140 for the 14th hole.

I will add up the exact total raised by the hole sponsors and post on here shortly. Including gift aid must be near a grand though.


----------



## Traminator (Sep 20, 2020)

richart said:



			That is fantastic Andy. Really appreciate the support. GM forumers have now raised £140 for the 14th hole.

I will add up the exact total raised by the hole sponsors and post on here shortly. Including gift aid must be near a grand though.

Click to expand...

Brilliant, come on forumers, just 25 quid.... 🙂


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Sep 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Brilliant, come on forumers, just 25 quid.... 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Last minute addition to the 14th hole here.


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2020)

Ser Shankalot said:



			Last minute addition to the 14th hole here.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks for the donation.

Unfortunately the board has already ben prepared and is this moment on its way to the course, but your donation is gratefully received. 

This has been the best year ever for hole sponsorships, which in these difficult times is a fanatstic effort.


----------



## Leftie (Sep 22, 2020)

Ser Shankalot said:



			Last minute addition to the 14th hole here.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate.  Out last minuted you


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2020)

Leftie said:



			Sorry mate.  Out last minuted you 

Click to expand...

Not sure a day late counts as last minute.

Cheers Roger, really appreciate the support.


----------



## Leftie (Sep 22, 2020)

Not a problem Rich.  Just sad to have missed this great event for the last few years, but that's life I suppose.  Still, looking on the bright side, my absence meant that someone else could participate and enjoy such a great day so admirable organised by yourself, your right hand better half and a multitude of others.  Give Vicky a big hug from me will you


----------

